

Ask HN: What options are there for long-term web site hosting? - Koldark

A family friend of mine asked me a question the other day that made me pause. She wants to put a QR Code on a grave stone with a URL link to a web site hosting their family tree information. There is little that is more permanent than a grave stone. How would you implement this with long-term thinking. Use a free site? Find a place willing to allow you to pay for 100 years? Is there a service out there that does this already? I thought I'd hit up the hive-mind.
======
mooism2
Offhand, I'd look into NearlyFreeSpeech.net (free when you have no traffic) +
CloudFlare (lower the cost of a spike in traffic). But I don't know whether
e.g. NearlyFreeSpeech allows you to not use their dns when hosting a site with
them.

Downside: two business points of failure.

How legible would a QR code carved in stone be after 100 years? Would anyone,
even a Google Glass---esque cyborg, realise what a QR code was?

------
eip
Amazon S3

~~~
Koldark
Amazon S3 has a monthly charge. Kind of hard to pay when you are dead and it'd
be kind of a dick move to expect your kids and grandkids to pay it.

